# Long hair- survival item?



## wagvan (Jan 29, 2011)

http://www.sott.net/articles/show/2...ir-and-Why-Indians-Would-Keep-Their-Hair-Long

Kinda wild!


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

Well then I and my bearded hubby should be in great shape.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

Huh, could be true, could be internet BS. I have long curly hair, have all my life, and I know I can out track most of my friends.

I'm also better at staying hidden in the bush. I've always thought it was because I'll shake my head and generally mess up my long hair (remember, it's VERY curly) and this helped to break up the silhouette of my head.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

WIHH- I can see you with feathers in your hair working in your garden - minus the mosquitoes.

I always thought they kept their hair long because they didn't have scissors.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Interesting article. All the time I was reading it I thought about Samson, then saw them mention him in the end. They might just have something here.


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

I have long hair (down my back) but I still say this is pseudo scientific cow pucky.

We are to believe that the government is engaged in a conspiracy to hide this information? They can't keep secret anything else but this they can?

HEH!

Mike


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Not long ago I read a story where a man's long beard saved his life. He was walking alone on a frozen lake and fell through the ice. He struggled to get out but could not. He clung to the edge of the ice and yelled for help. After several minutes he succumbed to hypothermia.

At this point, most people sink into the water and perish. But, in this case, the man's beard froze to the edge of the ice which kept his head above the water even though he was unconscious. 

He was found. He was still breathing, had a weak heartbeat and a low body core temp. His beard saved his life!


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

Cabin Fever said:


> Not long ago I read a story where a man's long beard saved his life. He was walking alone on a frozen lake and fell through the ice. He struggled to get out but could not. He clung to the edge of the ice and yelled for help. After several minutes he succumbed to hypothermia.
> 
> At this point, most people sink into the water and perish. But, in this case, the man's beard froze to the edge of the ice which kept his head above the water even though he was unconscious.
> 
> He was found. He was still breathing, had a weak heartbeat and a low body core temp. His beard saved his life!



Interesting article, maybe my knee length hair is where I get my crazy super senses from, lol.

My hair saved me from a nasty fall once, We were standing on a footbridge over a very rocky creek when a group of teens decided to run past us and shove and horseplay at the same time. Hubby and I were near the end of the bridge where the railing was sloping downward, over I went. Hubby and kids grabbed for me, DD who was only 5 got my hand but DH and DS got handfuls of my hair. I had a headache for a couple of weeks and lost a few strands but overall I was ok. DH chased the teens down and chewed them out real good!


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

My hair is waist length, but I have to say, if TEOTWAWI ended up being a zombie apocalypse, I think Id cut it some...too easy to get grabbed by the hair when you are running away 
Of course, I might be watching too much Walking Dead


----------



## Farmerwilly2 (Oct 14, 2006)

It's a good story---that's about it far as I'm concerned. 

Ask any of the tribes that kept their hair skin tight, cept for a top knot. I'm sure they would allow as they were good enough at tracking. (see pawnee, shawnee or delaware for ex.)


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

Hmmm. I guess it's possible, but I think it is also possible that the hair thing with the Indians might have much to do with those who were more tuned in to their native culture and hunting ways and were also more likely to keep their hair in the native style. Regarding cutting it, if you're used to long, then sure, it throws you off to suddenly go to short.

Regarding the Bible, don't forget about Absalom, King David's son. He was in the middle of a war against his father, but his hair stuck in a tree while riding under. The mount continued on and he was left there, swinging in the breeze. The opposition was unable to refrain from taking advantage of such a situation and quickly dispatched him.

What about icky things like lice? I would think that it would be easier to keep them out of short hair rather than long hair. So that would also be relevant in a SHTF situation. Not to mention the rather convenient "handle" hair makes for an attacker. And as you control the head, so goes the body.

Interesting topic. I might let my hair grow a bit and see if I feel more dialed in!


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

Two days ago my wife announced that I'd carried my mountain man look too far. Yesterday - hair & beard trim. Still found my way home.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

I believe there is power in hair, that it acts as an antennae to the brain and spinal cord, to the central nervous system. I believe it makes us more conscious to our environment both physically and psychically and that the longer the hair grows the more sensitive, wiser, compassionate and understanding we become. 

I also believe that the ends of the hair can absorb both positive and negative energies, and that one of the ways to relieve miseries and unfortunate circumstances is to cut off the length of the hair that corresponds to the length of time in which the unfortunate circumstances have occurred. So for example, if you have had 6 months of very unfortunate circumstances you can cut off 3 inches of your hair and it will bring you some relief and possible beneficial changes in fortune.

So if things are going good for you, don't cut off your hair and you will continue to store up beneficial properties in your hair. If things are going bad for you, cut off the length of hair that corresponds to the bad times and start over again. 

There are many cultures whose mythologies and belief systems going back thousands of years also believe there is power and sensitivity imbued in the hair. Some myths, legends, history and trivia from around the world about the importance of hair. http://www.crystalinks.com/hair.html


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

Not for me. Never heard of anybody getting their brush cut caught in a PTO shaft or lathe and dying as a result... long hair, fairly often.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Dont know about strength or being able to track better, but about 10 years ago I decided to grow my hair and beard long to see what I'd look like. Being of the husky type man with long hair and a long beard, seemed the women were eyeing me a lot and more talkative to me. My wife noticed too and made me cut it all off, back to normal. 

Now days I'm almost completely grey headed and grey bearded. So I don't know if the women would be so friendly anymore if I grew my hair long.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

I understand this is being discussed as a serious topic, but I can't help myself:

[YOUTUBE]CcJwWz7zTjM[/YOUTUBE]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CcJwWz7zTjM[/ame]


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

Oldcountryboy said:


> Now days I'm almost completely grey headed and grey bearded. So I don't know if the women would be so friendly anymore if I grew my hair long.


Yes, they are especially if you smile.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

The hypothosis works for me. I have one heck of an early warning Jerk Alert!

God made us in His image. Everything about us has a purpose, there are no reasons but vanity for alterations. 

My hair has gone through many changes all on its own, but I've never cut the length. The last changes were crazy. Now I walk around with crazy curls poking out everywhere like antenae. I refuse to put hair taming products on it. If hair is dead, why can I feel that crap messing with me?


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

My hair is longer and I usually have a full beard. Makes me look about 10 years older. If I want to look younger I shave and get a haircut. Not many times I really care what age I look.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

ovsfarm said:


> ... Regarding the Bible, don't forget about Absalom, King David's son. He was in the middle of a war against his father, but his hair stuck in a tree while riding under. The mount continued on and he was left there, swinging in the breeze. The opposition was unable to refrain from taking advantage of such a situation and quickly dispatched him. ...


I thought the tree hanged and killed him.


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

I have a full beard and shoulder length wavy gray hair, yet every one tells me I look ten years younger than my 71 years. No hair cut in the last 17 years since I retired from paid work.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

InvalidID said:


> Huh, could be true, could be internet BS. I have long curly hair, have all my life, and I know I can out track most of my friends.
> 
> I'm also better at staying hidden in the bush. I've always thought it was because I'll shake my head and generally mess up my long hair (remember, it's VERY curly) and this helped to break up the silhouette of my head.


Off topic but I always imagine people looking like their avatars, even when I know that the avatar photo is a famous person. Reading your description of very curly hair just doesn't compute in my mind! :hair


----------



## Gianni (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm mostly bald and shave the rest. Then I have to be clean-shaven @ work to certify for Haz-Mat response. I still get around OK.
I grew up in the Viet-nam war era, in a State with a lot of Native Americans. I never saw one in the Military with long hair or family pics of one with long hair. Most of them had to cut their hair to play HS basketball anyway. I'm not calling the writer of the article a liar but I would like to see some pictures.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

Explorer said:


> I have a full beard and shoulder length wavy gray hair, yet every one tells me I look ten years younger than my 71 years. No hair cut in the last 17 years since I retired from paid work.


oh my stars Explorer! i'm drooling. you will have to post a picture.lol. but yes for women who like men with lots of hair. doesn't matter what color it is. one time i colored my husbands hair and made a mistake and it turned purple. i even liked that although he wore a turban to town until i got it back to it's original color. 

my hair is down to my waist. i was thinking of cutting it but after reading this thread i might not. ~Georgia.


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

I stopped using my picture because of some bad experiences from posters on this site awhile back that traced my actual physical address. Now I am careful no matter where I post.


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

ET1 SS said:


> I thought the tree hanged and killed him.


I don't think so. The NIV says that a soldier thrust him through with 3 javelins to kill him, so the tree didn't hang him, so far as I can tell. My concordance translated the passage to mean he was caught by the hair and head.

Based on the times I have been clotheslined when riding my horse (sheepish grin), I didn't get stuck in the tree by my head, but my hair really got tangled in it. However, my hair is medium length and I soon fell splat onto the ground with little dignity and a little less hair intact. I could definitely see how if a person had long hair that was braided or dredlocked, that it could become a death trap.


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

Some drawbacks: Dangit just today, I shut some of mine in the truck door. :hair That'll wake ya up.

I also have a HUGE fear of being on the wrong side of a fan!!! :teehee:

and it's heck on the shower drain and keeping a bathroom floor picked up. 

In reference to the hazard of being grabbed when chased, etc., most of you have probably seen native americans with leather or cloth "wraps" on their braids. That's part of what that's for. If someone grabs, the wrap slides right off.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

I roll mine up in the car window all of the time...as for the grabbing...what if you have not planned ahead, and wore your hair loose???


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

beaglebiz said:


> I roll mine up in the car window all of the time...as for the grabbing...*what if you have not planned ahead, and wore your hair loose???*




A true preparedness minded statement!! LOL I guess you better be the quickest or the best armed!


----------

